# Sandy road causing problems for ambulances



## Martyn (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.baynews9.com/article/news/2011/december/357291/Sandy-road-causing-problems-for-ambulances


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 12, 2011)

Must be a slow news day........................


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2011)

Well maybe you shouldn't live at the end of a sand road. 

Sounds like a personal problem, if you want to be isolated you have to deal with the risks associated with it.


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 13, 2011)

My county is about two hours SW of that location. Florida sand sucks, its pure sugar sand in the remote locations. And just like NVRob said, its a personal problem, they chose to live there... 
But on the other hand, our agency knows the areas that are real bad and for any calls in those areas we automatically send a 4x4 vehicle. and they will take a crew and equipment to the scene, then extricate the pt back to the transport on the hard top. And all transports that are based in the forest are 4x4 trucks.
I dont see why that agency cant figure out where the areas that are affected like that and automatically roll a 4x4 truck, at least as a back up. 
Just my $.02


----------



## Martyn (Dec 13, 2011)

Flight-LP said:


> Must be a slow news day........................


 
Yeah, sorry guys...lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 13, 2011)

EMSDude54343 said:


> I dont see why that agency cant figure out where the areas that are affected like that and automatically roll a 4x4 truck, at least as a back up.
> Just my $.02



Because maybe the agency doesn't have 4x4s and doesn't have the budget for such because the people don't care about having a properly funded EMS response?


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Dec 13, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Because maybe the agency doesn't have 4x4s and doesn't have the budget for such because the people don't care about having a properly funded EMS response?



I do want to edit my response, we actually border that county, they are SWof us, I mis-read what county that was. 

But besides the point, most if not every fire dept in florida has some type of 4x4 all terrain brush fire truck. That is what we use when the 4x4 ambulances are not available. So why cant they just request the local fd respond a brush truck, even if they arent a medical dept, they can still assist in access and egress.
But I wasnt there, and there is very little info in the article. They may have requested and the local dept said no, there may not have been one available, they not of even thought about it. And if they didnt think about it than thats why everyoen should be familiar with thier response zones, not just at the street level, but all the way up the chain of command and come up contingency plans for this type of situation. thats part of our job. 

In a perfect world this wouldnt be an issue, but welcome to rural EMS in the real world, lol


----------



## Tigger (Dec 14, 2011)

EMSDude54343 said:


> I dont see why that agency cant figure out where the areas that are affected like that and automatically roll a 4x4 truck, at least as a back up.
> Just my $.02



Why would the EMS agency be responsible for figuring out which driveways are inaccessible? It's private property, people are welcome to do as they choose. If you want to make your driveway impassible to anything but a dunebuggy that's your right, just don't expect an ambulance in a timely manner.


----------

